# ChromeOS Zero Released



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> a small build designed for speed and aesthetics


http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/

Interview with the Author
http://www.thechromesource.com/interview-chrome-os-zeros-hexxeh/


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wait... what the heck is this? It looks like just some student calling a product Chromium. I guess it's based on the Google build? Looks weird to me...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

From the Interview



> From Chrome OS Diet to Cherry and now the latest, Zero, Hexxeh has been the primary source for Chrome OS build releases ever since Google released the Chromium code to the masses in November. They've been popular mostly because they work with a lot of existing hardware, plus the builds are small enough to fit on any USB drive. We got a chance to ask some questions of Hexxeh, who just released Chrome OS Zero a few days ago and talks about how he got started, future job prospects and some technical features in his latest version.


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

Ah, both the beauty and confusion of open source software. 

Has anyone actually installed the latest build. I played around with a live version of the first release and wasn't terribly impressed. In fact I was a little let down. But I haven't played with it since.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

No, I haven't, but this quote tells me it probably is not much of an OS.



> a small build designed for speed and aesthetics


.


----------

